# live.cubing.net - Live Results for your Official Competition



## Lucas Garron (Jun 19, 2011)

Jim Mertens recently coded up http://live.cubing.net/. The intention is to offer easy-to-use live results for competitions around the world.

The only thing you need is an internet connection where you can upload the (current) spreadsheet throughout the day. (There are a few more details, but it should be relatively easy to use.)

If you would like to request a live results site for an upcoming competition that has been officially approved, just click on "Apply for your own Live Results" to fill out the form, and we'll set it up and email you.


----------



## pjk (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome, nice work. Looks great.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 19, 2011)

I was wondering when something like this might be set up. Awesome job Jim.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 20, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I was wondering when something like this might be set up. Awesome job Jim.


 
The system we have been using in Denmark since 2009 are like this. Only upload of the spreadsheet are done by a java program that monitor the file for changes. Just save the spreadsheet and results are pushed to the website automatically.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2011)

We used this for Dixon. The connection there was really really slow, but since all you had to do was upload a relatively small spreadsheet, it was still easy to keep the results up to date - it was very nice.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 26, 2011)

live.cubing.net result systems can now be integrated into CubingUSA sites. Ex: http://www.cubingusa.com/ohio2011/results


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 2, 2011)

yeah this does look pretty good actually


----------



## cubernya (Jul 9, 2011)

We need this for nationals


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 10, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> We need this for nationals


You mean like we did the last two years? ;-)


----------



## RaresB (Jul 10, 2011)

This would be really useful, I would love to have a comp with this to see how it works.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 10, 2011)

It didn't work at AZ Open. Darn.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm removing the request form for live.cubing.net, so this is sort of "the end". We've seen some great use, including Worlds 2011.
(The site will still stay up and functional for the time being, but I don't expect competitions to use it anymore. If anyone still wants to use live.cubing.net for a competition, though, contact me directly, and I can still make you a page.)

However, live.cubecomps.com has many more useful features, and organizers should probably be using that instead.

I still remember implementing live results for SF09 (the first time in the US!), and I'm glad that live.cubing.net helped the practice catch on. CubeComps is continuing in this spirit, so I would consider this a great "success". Thanks to Jim for helping write the live results system, and for everyone who's hosted a competition with us.


----------

